# Paratrooper's and Steve's new wheels...



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://upbeatnews.com/mm-2/terribl...utm_content=gd_inv_mr_02&utm_term=HOMEPAGE_US

Paratrooper's is the top one


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Mine, too!

Its design may be buggy, but it's my kind of bugout bug buggy.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Any vehicle that has tracks is good to go in my book.


----------

